# Strange behavior from neutered male cat



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Last night my cat Snickers was sitting on my lap. He started kneading my stomach and then I noticed that he was "humping" me. It wasn't like when a dog does it, but it was definitely happening. A few weeks ago he mounted one of my girls and I didn't think anything of it...she let him know it was unacceptable. When I pushed him off of me, he bit me and then followed me around, meowing and then proceeded to lick himself. 

One of the cats died recently, and she was the "top cat". Could this humping behavior be a way that he's trying to establish dominance or is he just a pervert? He's been neutered for about 5 years.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My cat Mittens use to mount my other cat just to show who is the boss. He had been neutered since he was 3lbs! In grained behavior I figured. Shed get pissed off and fight with him and run off. no one was ever hurt. If you had a cat pass away in the house they are re-establishing the hierarchy. He sounds like he is trying to be Top Cat!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

That's what I thought but I just can't figure out why he's humping ME. As far as I know he hasn't mounted Sayonara lately...the last time he did that was before Sheba died.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh, wow. I thought my cat, Neko, was just weird. He humps me every night when I go to bed. I have been dumping him off of the bed when he does this, but he just waits until I go to sleep and does it again. I woke up this morning to him humping my leg over the covers. :? He also 'mounts' a specific blanket that we keep downstairs, and the comforter on my bed if its scrunched up. I thought he was just weird. Well, I still think its weird, but at least he;s not alone in being that way. I didn't know cats did this!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

I just hope it doesn't become a regular occurrence. He's a sweet cat but I can't put up with that. I'll have to get me a squirt bottle to deter him.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

my friend had a male cat that suddenly started humping a throw pillow non stop. come to find out, she was pregnant. after she had the baby the kitty stopped humping the pillow.......maybe someone around him is pregnant?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

The only person around him is me and my female cat. She's spayed and I'm abstinent (probably tmi, :lol: ) so there's really no way someone could be pregnant.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

It could very well be he's trying to establish his new position in the household. Like you said.

Miso (almost 2 yrs) mounts our new kitty (9 mons) when she gets too obnoxious. She likes to attack and play with his tail. He'll swipe her a few times and if she doesn't back off he'll chase her around and mount her. At first I thought it was some weird sexual thing but my friend told me its probably a dominance thing because her two female cats would do this as well. I figure, as long as no one gets hurt I'll let them work it out.


----------

